# Head Shots



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

Anybody have any frontal portrait pictures of Mont and Walking Jack, or any other TTMB members? I'd like to see a Rogue's Gallery! 


:rybka:


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

*Rogue 1*

I thought this thread would draw more responses, -JAW-. Maybe it can get started with Baxter  -or- a pic of you?


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Here I am sun bathing last summer.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*Ooops!*

Forgot my pic.


----------

